# Canon Refurb Lenses and bodies 15% off Now.



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 26, 2012)

I just received a e-mail notifying me of the Canon 15% off sale for refurb Bodies and Lenses.

Promo Code SLRF15, or for lens LNSF15 Powershots PSF20 (20% off).

Only one item per order with code, enter separate order for a lens and a body. $5 flat rate shipping, but you must pay any applicable sales tax.


----------



## Random Orbits (Mar 26, 2012)

I was planning on moving to FF by getting a 5DIII at some point, but snagging a refurbed 5DII for 1600 including taxes was too tempting!


----------



## ScottyP (Mar 31, 2012)

Already stopped working unfortunately.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 31, 2012)

It was only a couple of days, and the good stuff sold very quickly.


----------



## ScottyP (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks anyway though.


----------

